# Another Tool-watch Makeover >>> (link)



## wamanning (Sep 1, 2005)

click here to see the make-over project


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

wamanning said:


> click here to see the make-over project


Nice result


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's a very impressive bit of work and presentation.

Having said that, I'm sorry to say I prefer the original polished st. steel.

A grey look bead blast effect to me just makes a watch case look like plastic. It reminds me of the old Airfix plane model kits before any paint is added.

Again, I particularly feel this way when it applies to Seiko vintage 150M divers


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

The original factory finish of the Tag Heuer 1000m is beadblasted isn't it? Therefore all the new owner has done is return it to something close to original condition - certainly more original than the all over polished finish.

I'm not a big fan of completey polished watches - they just look too bright & blingy to me - I like my watches to have some brushed surfaces at least and I think that my beadblasted skx007 looks superb







I like customised watches & I think that some great looks and results have been achieved. However I tend to agree with Griff that the finish of vintage watches (whatever the make) should be left as the manufacturer made them. Having said that customising/modifying has probably saved a number of watches from being either thrown away or dismembered for parts. I do like some of the minimalist Yao dialled 6309's I've seen but I won't be modifying mine anytime soon. In fact I'd like to get an original dial (with round indices) for it if anyone has one kicking about







??


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er but Paul, todays new watch is tomorrows vintage watch...









I like the more serious blasting on this Tag - The original looked 'nice' but as we all know 'nice' inst what we want... and in this case it now looks better imho, of course.

My problem with blasting is that you can rub it smooth easier than with brushing it seems. I had a watch with a blasted bracelet and just carrying it around in a wallet when travelling the elastic strap holding it in the case started to polish the bracelet. I didnt notice that occuring on any other watch I carried that was brushed...

i think this treatment is like car colours... some look right and some dont. Who would buy a white mercedes? not me but I would buy a silver one, and yet I wouldnt buy any other car in silver - it just doesnt look finished!


----------

